# 10 điều nên biết trước khi quyết định dán răng sứ veneer



## csevenan (13/5/20)

dán răng sứ veneer ngày càng được nhiều người ưa chuộng nhờ đem lại hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao hơn so với các phương pháp bọc sứ truyền thống giúp bảo tồn răng thật tối đa, hạn chế mài mô.




phủ răng sứ là phương pháp phục hình răng xấu bằng cách gắn sứ veneer lên mặt ngoài của răng tự nhiên, giúp cải thiện màu sắc răng, bảo toàn cấu trúc răng tối đa.
2/ ĐỐI TƯỢNG PHÙ HỢP ĐỂ LÀM răng sứ thẩm mỹ
Khi bạn gặp phải những trường hợp dưới đây, sử dụng phương pháp dán sứ veneer là lựa chọn hoàn hảo bạn đang tìm kiếm:

– Răng bị sứt mẻ, bể vỡ

– Răng bị thưa, hai răng cửa có kích thước to hơn các răng còn lại

– Răng bị nhiễm màu do thuốc kháng sinh không thể tẩy trắng được.

– Răng cửa bị tổn thương

– Bệnh nhân trên 18 tuổi

Bạn vẫn chưa rõ tình trạng răng của mình có phù hợp để làm dán răng sứ Veneer? Đừng lo lắng, liên hệ ngay nha khoa San giải đáp tận tình và hoàn toàn miễn phí cho bạn nhé!
Dán răng sứ Veneer có thể khắc phục được những khuyết điểm về hình thể của răng, được các chuyên gia đánh giá cao. Chính vì thế, đây là kỹ thuật nha khoa được rất nhiều người tin dùng trong thời gian gần đây để phục hình răng thẩm mỹ.


----------

